# Husband doing it halfheartedly/publicity?



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay so my husband is a serial cheater. He cheats on every year with plenty of females, and has two children from his mistress , before marriage he did the same as well. We have a 4 year old daughter.
He is also on substances and gets suspended for it too but no change and I don't even bother changing him. I have lots of female friends and we party, drink have fun.

My husband portrays himself as a devoted husband and a great family man on twitter and in public. He always talks about us on twitter/interview, he even put his me and our daughter on his public DVD, and had his instagram username as fritzes along with our wedding date and asked me to use the same username with our daughter's birthdate. And he doesn't miss a chance to show everything to the teenage fans. He even told teenagers that maybe its time for sibling for our daughter on twitter.

Now I made jewelery with my friends for my business and made mens which I used him to model them and show it to fans on twitter and instagram and now hes wearing it everywhere.
In so much cold, he is wearing half shirts to show the bracelet but when hes wearing full shirts, he isn't wearing them.
Remarkably, he chooses nothing to tweet about it. I expected him to brag about how hes wearing my bracelet but he isn't saying anything. Is he doing it halfheartedly and publicity?

Hes great looking and has lots and lots of admirers. And hes makes a huge sum of money every year and is a big name in the company.
Why?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

And... you put this post in Coping With Infidelity because......?
You have already stated that you are just fine with him cheating on you, so what does his wearing or not wearing jewelry you made have to do with infidelity? And, if you're cool with the cheating... what difference does it make?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Twitter. Famous, wealthy, good looking husband... 

Why am I feeling a bit de ja vu here?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Deja vu all over again!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Deja vu all over again!!


Bingo!
We have a winner! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

I posted this in general discussion but did not get replies, so I posted here.
Anyway thanks for answer maricha75 but could you get descriptive?

And the other two- There are millions of good looking men/women on twitter and who are successful and on social networking websites.

If you or your hubby are not good looking, successful or do not use social network, does not mean nobody can be on it
GROW UP


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Caption This....


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sheer said:


> I posted this in general discussion but did not get replies, so I posted here.
> Anyway thanks for answer maricha75 but could you get descriptive?
> 
> And the other two- There are millions of good looking men/women on twitter and who are successful and on social networking websites.
> ...


How descriptive would you like?

How about:


sheer said:


> You should try open marriage. It works!


In response to someone saying his wife puts him down and blames him for her behavior.

Or maybe this:



sheer said:


> If you are so unhappy then leave. Why staying and gathering sympathy.???
> And who cares if your spouse loves you or not. Get some friends and have fun or leave.
> It isnt a rocket science


When a poster said she was in a nightmare marriage.

Or how about this:



sheer said:


> Seriously why do you guys make such a big deal of affairs?? My husband has been having affairs on and off for 8 years, I have hit on plenty of guys at the bar and we are still living in together.
> If you don't like infidelity, then LEAVE. Seriously why do you act like third world country females, who worship their husbands and cannot stand affairs.
> Get a life and enjoy.


Because the OP of that thread wants his wife to stop cheating and recommit to the marriage.


Or how about your other thread where you asked why people despise cheaters:


sheer said:


> I don't. Then why do others?
> Physical and emotional cheating are such big words.


Oh! And I just LOVED this little gem! The OP asked if anyone divorced over EA that never went PA and you replied:



sheer said:


> So? EA/PA means nothing. Why can't you let a man live in peace? My hubby has being having EA/PA flings for 8 years so what?
> If you cant handle it then divorce him. Stop putting him/the mistress in bad light and gaining sympathy for yourself.
> Grow up.




So.... what did you want me to elaborate on again?? :scratchhead:


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

I asked in response to my question not other questions. And yeah, websites are for solutions, not for acting like a victim of some other's deeds, if women are so distressed with their cheating husbands, they should leave them.
Whats wrong in saying this?


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

Please stop calling me bad names first, and answer what I am asking. I have no business with what others do or say. If you dont like my answer, ignore it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sheer said:


> Please stop calling me bad names first, and answer what I am asking. I have no business with what others do or say. If you dont like my answer, ignore it.


Who is calling you names? Yousent me a PM, entitled "shut up" with this in the message:



sheer said:


> Stop calling me bad stuff, what have I done to you?


I haven't called you bad names. All I said, in one post, was "baby girl" because, honestly, you act quite young.

As far as your question... you ask "Why?" Why, WHAT? Why does he cheat? Why does he only wear your jewelry at certain times? Why does he speak about your child and you on social media? Why, what, exactly? 

And, if you want to know why about the jewelry, why post in in the infidelity forum? You are, apparently, happy in your open marriage...so what do you need to cope with? :scratchhead:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sheer said:


> I asked in response to my question not other questions. And yeah, websites are for solutions, not for acting like a victim of some other's deeds, if women are so distressed with their cheating husbands, they should leave them.
> Whats wrong in saying this?


I'd say the problem is when you tell them to grow up, like they have no right to be upset that the one person they were supposed to be able to trust with their life has betrayed them. Things like that betray your maturity, my dear.


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

I told you I didnt receive replies in General discussion. Thats why I sent a post here.

Anyway, I am just asking the jewelery part. Since hes prone to bragging about everything, I found it weird that he isnt saying a word about it, but in cold weather hes willing to expose his arms to show the jewelery while in full shirts or when his arms are covered especially when he knows he wont get noticed, he isn't wearing it


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sheer...so you accept that your man screws any woman who lets him.

You stay with this man.

And you want us to give you advice on how to sell your jewelry?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sheer said:


> I told you I didnt receive replies in General discussion. Thats why I sent a post here.
> 
> Anyway, I am just asking the jewelery part. Since hes prone to bragging about everything, I found it weird that he isnt saying a word about it, but in cold weather hes willing to expose his arms to show the jewelery while in full shirts or when his arms are covered especially when he knows he wont get noticed, he isn't wearing it


My point is that the jewelry discussion is better served in general or ladies lounge or mens clubhouse or even social. Putting out there that your husband cheats on you all the time (though, how can it be classified cheating if you say you are in an open marriage? :scratchhead: ), and all you really want to know is "why doesn't he wear my jewelry?" CWI is for exactly what it states: coping with infidelity... not for "coping with the problem of my husband not bragging about the bracelet I made him" when you are ok with him having sex with other women.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

turnera said:


> sheer...so you accept that your man screws any woman who lets him.
> 
> You stay with this man.
> 
> And you want us to give you advice on how to sell your jewelry?


Yep. I think that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If he does not wear your jewelry to help promote it, it's because he does not want to.

Perhaps he does not care about your jewelry business. Or maybe he does not want you to use his name to promote it.

What does he say about it?


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

you guys are ALL f*cked up. your shallow relationship, that is.


i think because of your _supposed _social status, you think that your relationship is very nouveau.....NOT BUYIN' IT. open marriages are a pretty common thing nowadays, or haven't you heard?


then you come to the CWI forum and start a rant because your husband won't hock your jewelry.....C'MON. can't you see how ridiculous you sound? 


this is one for the ages, people.


MY GOD.....ARE YOU FOR REAL???


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe because your jewelry looks like it should be in the $0.25 bargain bin or toy dispenser? Maybe since he has absolutely no respect for you, he does not care about what you find important. Maybe he sees that you have no respect for yourself, and cant stand to wear something made by a person like that.

Just an FYI, the couple that wrote the book "Open Marriage" split up.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

*The Scorpion and the Frog
*
One day, a scorpion looked around at the mountain where he lived and decided that he wanted a change. So he set out on a journey through the forests and hills. He climbed over rocks and under vines and kept going until he reached a river.
The river was wide and swift, and the scorpion stopped to reconsider the situation. He couldn't see any way across. So he ran upriver and then checked downriver, all the while thinking that he might have to turn back.

Suddenly, he saw a frog sitting in the rushes by the bank of the stream on the other side of the river. He decided to ask the frog for help getting across the stream.

"Hellooo Mr. Frog!" called the scorpion across the water, "Would you be so kind as to give me a ride on your back across the river?"

"Well now, Mr. Scorpion! How do I know that if I try to help you, you wont try to kill me?" asked the frog hesitantly.

"Because," the scorpion replied, "If I try to kill you, then I would die too, for you see I cannot swim!"

Now this seemed to make sense to the frog. But he asked. "What about when I get close to the bank? You could still try to kill me and get back to the shore!"

"This is true," agreed the scorpion, "But then I wouldn't be able to get to the other side of the river!"

"Alright then...how do I know you wont just wait till we get to the other side and THEN kill me?" said the frog.

"Ahh...," crooned the scorpion, "Because you see, once you've taken me to the other side of this river, I will be so grateful for your help, that it would hardly be fair to reward you with death, now would it?!"

So the frog agreed to take the scorpion across the river. He swam over to the bank and settled himself near the mud to pick up his passenger. The scorpion crawled onto the frog's back, his sharp claws prickling into the frog's soft hide, and the frog slid into the river. The muddy water swirled around them, but the frog stayed near the surface so the scorpion would not drown. He kicked strongly through the first half of the stream, his flippers paddling wildly against the current.

Halfway across the river, the frog suddenly felt a sharp sting in his back and, out of the corner of his eye, saw the scorpion remove his stinger from the frog's back. A deadening numbness began to creep into his limbs.

"You fool!" croaked the frog, "Now we shall both die! Why on earth did you do that?"

The scorpion shrugged, and did a little jig on the drownings frog's back.

"I could not help myself. It is my nature."

Then they both sank into the muddy waters of the swiftly flowing river.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> Anyway, I am just asking the jewelery part. Since hes prone to bragging about everything, I found it weird that he isnt saying a word about it, but in cold weather hes willing to expose his arms to show the jewelery while in full shirts or when his arms are covered especially when he knows he wont get noticed, he isn't wearing it


If you make jewelry, learn how to SPELL it!
If you want jewelry advice, find a jewelry website.
If you want marketing advice, find a marketing website.
If you want people to speak to you with civility, try acting like a grown-up.

No-one here EXCEPT YOU is impressed by your home-grown, down-low, back-alley-creepin, peac0ck-struttin, man-whorin, wanna-be-famous-tweetin, baby-mama/baby-drama, open-marriage-cuz-otherwise-it-would-be-NO-marriage, jewelry-hawkin lifestyle. REALLY! And believe it or not (I know you won't) not EVERYBODY in America gives a rat's azz about the Real Housewives of Anywhere, or any of the DOZENS of other "look at me, I'm on tv and you're not" type shows or PEOPLE LIKE YOU who would give their left breast to BE ON ONE!

Because, Sheer, you're NOT ALL THAT and a slab of ribs!


----------



## MagnificentEddy (Nov 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Caption This....


Caption suggestion: "All I want for Christmas is a diamond-stud diaper-pin."


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

This thread is making any of us that read it dumber.
I'm so confused.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

DevistatedDad said:


> This thread is making any of us that read it dumber.
> I'm so confused.


Hell, I seriously thought this thread was a joke at first!


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

So because it is in my nature, I had to know more.
I figured out who you two are and got to his wikipedia page (he is a professional wrestler)

my favorite section:
While on the Raw brand, He was accused of harassing fellow WWE employees Amy Weber and Rochelle Loewen; Loewen has called Him "an animal". While she quashed a long-standing rumor that he defecated in her bag, she did claim that he vandalized her possessions and subjected her to verbal harassment because she did not know who he was upon meeting him.

He had a tattoo on his left arm that read "USMC" for United States Marine Corps but covered it up after receiving a bad conduct discharge when he went AWOL from the service. He was sent home after serving thirty-eight days in military prison at Camp Pendleton in California.


I think bracelet sales should be the the least of your concerns.
I worry that your children don't stand a chance.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Poor poor Sammy.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

surreal


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Troll


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

The op is banned


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

Explain that to me. I see that comment a lot. What is trolling or a troll? How does it apply here. 

I see it all the time on comments to CNN news stories and such


----------



## Bee2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

A troll is a person who comes on a thread just to mess with people. Gets off on it.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

So because it is in my nature, I had to know more.
I figured out who you two are and got to his wikipedia page (he is a professional wrestler)

my favorite section:


> While on the Raw brand, He was accused of harassing fellow WWE employees Amy Weber and Rochelle Loewen; Loewen has called Him "an animal". While she quashed a long-standing rumor that he defecated in her bag, she did claim that he vandalized her possessions and subjected her to verbal harassment because she did not know who he was upon meeting him.
> 
> He had a tattoo on his left arm that read "USMC" for United States Marine Corps but covered it up after receiving a bad conduct discharge when he went AWOL from the service. He was sent home after serving thirty-eight days in military prison at Camp Pendleton in California.
> 
> ...


THANKS for this! It made it EASY to figure out who it was. I google-imaged and laughed my AZZ off...didn't see him hawking any jewelry in the photos....cheap, half-hearted marketing b*stard. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

